# No Spark Will not start



## dkohnken (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, this is my first time here. I have a Joh Deere 212 model and I am having some trouble. I had a bad starter which I have replaced. The engine now cranks, but will not start. I noticed a wire dangling near the coil. I looked up some wiring diagrams and thought I had my answer, wire going to the points. But I do not think that is the case, as I touch the one side of the coil, it begins to spark. 

I checked continuity from with wire to ground and it appears to be a direct short. I decided to see if I had any spark, removed the spark plug and held the electrode to ground. I should see a spark when I crank the engine, no spark.

This wire comes out with two others that go to each side of the rectifier.
Does anyone know where that 3rd wire connects? I am at a loss.

Thank in advance.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

First, Welcome! What year is your tractor? We have a unwritten rule here, no pictures from you, no answers from us, JUST KIDDING! I'm on my 2nd 8N, both had wiring problems, on the 1st one I traced and patched wires, seemed for weeks and drove my self crazy. The 2nd one I bought a new wiring harness from the get go, took about 1 hour to install, hit the starter and magic. The wiring harness for Fords are cheap, I think I paid under $ 15.00 at Tractor Supply. Keep us posted on the out come. And pictures woud be great. Happy Easter!


----------



## dkohnken (Apr 23, 2011)

Found my problem. It was the wire to the points, I touched the wrong lead on the coil.
Connected the wire to the correct side, and it started right away.
I believe my tractor is either a 1975 or 1976, I'm the second owner.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You still owe us a picture or two of your tractor! Bye


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dkohnken said:


> Found my problem. It was the wire to the points, I touched the wrong lead on the coil.
> Connected the wire to the correct side, and it started right away.
> I believe my tractor is either a 1975 or 1976, I'm the second owner.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Welcome to the Forum!.. Glad to hear you got it sorted out..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Electrical issues are definitly the worst issues- at least it was an easy fix.

Id suggest looking for a new set of points - unless the PO changed them recently - i had an old dynamark with points - had the lil brain box and everything - points were so worn out ( i cleaned them before i reassembled it) itd run for 15 mins then die when they heated up.


----------

